# Tying my own skirts



## onthewater102 (Apr 7, 2015)

I recently got into making up my own bass skirts, but the volume you need to buy these materials in leaves me with way more than I'll ever need, even when you consider everything you can use a skirt on (jigs, spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, in-line spinners etc.) Anyone else have this problem, and if so, is there someplace small-timers can go to sell completed lures & or skirts if nothing else but to recover cost & clean up some of the clutter? I bought quite a bit trial and error trying to come up with the color combinations I wanted, but now I've got way too much of this stuff and close to $300 tied up in gear that for the most part I will never use.

I need to make a few more molds so that I can pour my own spinnerbaits, buzzbaits and jigheads, but after that I'd really like to sell some of this stuff as I'm having fun making it but I couldn't ever hope to use all of it.


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2015)

Pictures of the skirts and stuff?


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 8, 2015)

Is there anything in particular or just a table top shot you're looking for? Most of the excess at this point is skirt material - as I said, I'm still making molds for the jigs, swimbait hooks, spinnerbaits & buzzbaits, once i'm done with them i can cast the hooks needed to make whatever. I've just got several plano trays worth of skirts and realistically i'm only going to make 20 or so a season for myself. Many of the skirts I like only use between a half and a quarter of a tab worth of certain colors.

If there is a setup you have that you'd like more of send me a picture and I'll let you know how many I can make up for you.


----------



## parker23 (Apr 8, 2015)

Want to see a picture of the shirts u make and what color u make Tom/parker23


----------

